
A lesson on misleading graphs from the National Review - newyorklenny
http://www.thespectroscope.com/read/a-lesson-on-misleading-graphs-from-the-national-review-by-lenny-teytelman-346
======
newyorklenny
So National Review didn't create this graph and is reusing it from a blog
site. The author of the NR article finds nothing misleading about this graph.
[https://twitter.com/iptuttle/status/676542056622354432](https://twitter.com/iptuttle/status/676542056622354432)

